# Interested in ice fishing Erie for the first time



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

would it be possible to go to Erie and actually catch some walleye through the ice if you have never been ice fishing before? A buddy of mine wants to go up and give it a shot. We regularly catch eyes on Erie when it isn’t frozen but we are really getting the itch and are seriously thinking about trying our luck. Would it be best to go out to the islands or can you find them in and around CLE or anything? Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated and thank you for reading. -Kyle


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ice isn’t great yet but you definitely have to go out of the islands either Catawba or camp perry don’t go anywhere else as the danger gets even worse when your fishing somewhere the ice isn’t held in by land


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

IMO If you've never Ice fished Lake Erie, Do not venture out without someone that is experienced. Unlike an inland lake, the ice conditions can change quickly on Lake Erie with even sitting on 8" of solid ice putting you in a precarious position. I don't know your experience level or what equipment you have so maybe a professional guide might be a good option for you?. Ive never chartered with an Ice guide but I'm sure other members can give you excellent recommendations. So far as location, western basin is best option for Walleye and again, this forum is a good resource for location. I live in Cleveland and would NEVER fish the open lake. I do see guys fishing the marinas and inner break walls, Ive heard of a mix of fish caught but Ive never heard of walleyes mentioned. Myself, I tend to fish Mosquito and Pymatuning for walleyes until I feel its set up enough around the western basin to risk going out on Lake Erie.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

if the ice gets to the point where hundreds are going out of catawba or camp perry or crane creek then go...it'll be a hassel with so many people for parking and everything but it will be safer...no matter how thick the ice is NEVER go if strong south winds are predicted.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I would recommend going out with somebody that has experience. If you do venture out on your own follow someone out, usually when ice gets good there is a main trail going out. Sometimes the trail will be marked with some Christmas trees. If going out of Catawba state park you have go around the cliff area. Do not go out with a S wind and stay out of the south passage (current).


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I forgot to mention. Caution, it’s very addicting!


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I recommend a ice fishing charter, there are a few with air boats. I used one in2014, they took 4 of us for like 125 each, everything provided.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

going out with someone experienced is your best bet. lake erie is not a frozen lake.it,s a flowing river that will be a jigsaw puzzle of shifting ice.NEVER THINK YOU ARE ON A FLAT ,CALM LAKE, it is a flowing river of ice pieces.dress as if you might die. lose the carhart coveralls, where a life jacket, have you ice picks on on rope around your neck READY TO GO,NEVER PUT YOUR ICE PICKS ANYWHERE BUT AROUND YOUR NECK SO YOU HAVE INSTANT ACCESS .if they are in your pocket or your wearing heavy clothes, you will sink and risk dying if they are not ready to go AROUND YOUR NECK,stay on proven paths,do not blaze your own trail.don,t go out by yourself,fish by a pack if you don,t know what you are doing.double bag everything,cell phone,gps, or anything that will damage from water exposure.don,t drag extra crap you don,t need out on the ice.condense your load, pack and unpack at home and in dry conditions,if you can,t do it easily at home in perfect lighting and perfect conditions,IT WILL BE 10 TIMES HARDER ONCE YOU ARE ON THE ICE.an ounce of prevention is worth a 1000 times the cure on lake erie.temp will be BELOW ZERO ALL DAY, WIND WILL BE STRONGER THAN ANYTHING YOU HAVE EVER DEALT WITH ON ERIE.NO WIND BLOCKS,YOUR SHANTY WILL BLOW AWAY IF YOU TAKE YOUR BODY WEIGHT OUT OF IT SO EITHER ANCHOR IT TO THE ICE OR YOUR SNOW MACHINE, make sure to take a piss container if its too windy to leave your shanty.good luck and make sure your life insurance is paid up to date.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks to all for your imput I will probably wait another week or two before I try my luck I will be with my good buddy if I go I will continue to do research and talk to everyone that I can beforehand though. Thanks again this is a great site with many great people and resources


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

nightranger said:


> going out with someone experienced is your best bet. lake erie is not a frozen lake.it,s a flowing river that will be a jigsaw puzzle of shifting ice.NEVER THINK YOU ARE ON A FLAT ,CALM LAKE, it is a flowing river of ice pieces.dress as if you might die. lose the carhart coveralls, where a life jacket, have you ice picks on on rope around your neck READY TO GO,NEVER PUT YOUR ICE PICKS ANYWHERE BUT AROUND YOUR NECK SO YOU HAVE INSTANT ACCESS .if they are in your pocket or your wearing heavy clothes, you will sink and risk dying if they are not ready to go AROUND YOUR NECK,stay on proven paths,do not blaze your own trail.don,t go out by yourself,fish by a pack if you don,t know what you are doing.double bag everything,cell phone,gps, or anything that will damage from water exposure.don,t drag extra crap you don,t need out on the ice.condense your load, pack and unpack at home and in dry conditions,if you can,t do it easily at home in perfect lighting and perfect conditions,IT WILL BE 10 TIMES HARDER ONCE YOU ARE ON THE ICE.an ounce of prevention is worth a 1000 times the cure on lake erie.temp will be BELOW ZERO ALL DAY, WIND WILL BE STRONGER THAN ANYTHING YOU HAVE EVER DEALT WITH ON ERIE.NO WIND BLOCKS,YOUR SHANTY WILL BLOW AWAY IF YOU TAKE YOUR BODY WEIGHT OUT OF IT SO EITHER ANCHOR IT TO THE ICE OR YOUR SNOW MACHINE, make sure to take a piss container if its too windy to leave your shanty.good luck and make sure your life insurance is paid up to date.


Hey that sounds like big fun !!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Kyle you've received a lot of very good advice on here. It can be a very safe or dangerous sport it's up to you and the decisions you make. Maybe it was mentioned but you should also be prepared for " white outs"and fog,not fun. A tracking gps is a plus. Without landmarks you can get turned around. Stay safe.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

joekacz said:


> Kyle you've received a lot of very good advice on here. It can be a very safe or dangerous sport it's up to you and the decisions you make. Maybe it was mentioned but you should also be prepared for " white outs"and fog,not fun. A tracking gps is a plus. Without landmarks you can get turned around. Stay safe.


i limited out by 10:00 am out by west sister back in 2014,tried heading back in(about 8-9 miles)took me 3 1/2hrs.the lake developed fog over it,sun illuminated sky and fog creating a white sky on top of a completewhite out fog and with the white snow you could hardly stand up because i was completely encompassed by a glowing white on white out.my gps was showing i was driving in circles.tracks in the snow were unfollowable.i had to go about 1/4-1/2 a mile,stop recalibrate,go another 1/2 mile,stop,recalibrate.didn,t get home till 3:30 in the afternoon and i packed up by 10:30.WHITEOUTS AND DENSE FOG IS 10 TIMES MORE DISORIENTING ON THE BIG LAKE,GOOD LUCK.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

i can relate...fished one year out of crane creek on feb 28 last day before you needed new license...was so warm fished with my coat off...when we had our limits to head back in you couldn't tell where the south shore line was...if we didn't have gps we wouldn't have known which way to go...at the minimiun make sure you have a compass when you go out...you would of thought just follow our tracks back but by that time in the season there were tracks going everywhere.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

fisherman 2 said:


> i can relate...fished one year out of crane creek on feb 28 last day before you needed new license...was so warm fished with my coat off...when we had our limits to head back in you couldn't tell where the south shore line was...if we didn't have gps we wouldn't have known which way to go...at the minimiun make sure you have a compass when you go out...you would of thought just follow our tracks back but by that time in the season there were tracks going everywhere.


I allways carry a compass too.Phones die and loose signal out there.Very good point.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

nightranger said:


> i limited out by 10:00 am out by west sister back in 2014,tried heading back in(about 8-9 miles)took me 3 1/2hrs.the lake developed fog over it,sun illuminated sky and fog creating a white sky on top of a completewhite out fog and with the white snow you could hardly stand up because i was completely encompassed by a glowing white on white out.my gps was showing i was driving in circles.tracks in the snow were unfollowable.i had to go about 1/4-1/2 a mile,stop recalibrate,go another 1/2 mile,stop,recalibrate.didn,t get home till 3:30 in the afternoon and i packed up by 10:30.WHITEOUTS AND DENSE FOG IS 10 TIMES MORE DISORIENTING ON THE BIG LAKE,GOOD LUCK.


That’s why I always take a compass for backup!


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

nightranger said:


> i limited out by 10:00 am out by west sister back in 2014,tried heading back in(about 8-9 miles)took me 3 1/2hrs.the lake developed fog over it,sun illuminated sky and fog creating a white sky on top of a completewhite out fog and with the white snow you could hardly stand up because i was completely encompassed by a glowing white on white out.my gps was showing i was driving in circles.tracks in the snow were unfollowable.i had to go about 1/4-1/2 a mile,stop recalibrate,go another 1/2 mile,stop,recalibrate.didn,t get home till 3:30 in the afternoon and i packed up by 10:30.WHITEOUTS AND DENSE FOG IS 10 TIMES MORE DISORIENTING ON THE BIG LAKE,GOOD LUCK.


I have been through the same thing on skeeter in a boat so I don’t think I want to do it on Erie without electronics thanks for the warning


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Talked to people that went out of perry this morning and the snow drifts are bad. They got stuck 20 times on a quad


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

and when it warms up those drifts will melt and become slushy and be worse getting stuck in...know from experience


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I know also. Slush pockets suck.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Chains are a must


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

one tome i went off crane creek,we had 10 people,we drove 1 hour in fog by GPS,we start fishing i mis 4 eyes could not hook them,i told everybody,not sure if they beleve me.one guy stay on shore,my frend went to get him,he broth him in,the group move to west sister,we 3 guys stay,the one guy got limit,he had wodka for super he has to be taken back.i stay by myself ,the guy should come back and we fish more.i was waiting while fishing,but i was on ful alert,you can not see 30' in fog,i just here snowmobils go by 50 mph,did not see anybody just ingene noise,i identify where the noise is coming about 10 times,and i was on full alert and wach if it jump off fog where to jump not get run over.i was very glad when my frend show up and we falow the grup.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fisherman 2 said:


> and when it warms up those drifts will melt and become slushy and be worse getting stuck in...know from experience


nothing worse than 8 inches of slush,


----------

